# Snow



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well we finally managed to have a snow fall last night, the street lights made it look all magical and glistening, everywhere was silent as well.
Just looked out the window and it has virtually all gone around the front the road and pavement are clear, but the windscreen is still frosted,but I am not going out today.The rear garden is still covered as it is protected by trees.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Snowed here as well but all melted away, like you we've n o t been out today - staying in burning gas in the c/heating like it's an endless free supply. Ho hum roll on summer.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

It's snowed here in West Yorkshire as well, wonderful, some proper winter at last! glad to see the back of what feels like endless rain since November. The yard outside home is drying up nicely in the frost, though no doubt it will revert to a sea of mud when the inevitable thaw comes.
I might be in my sixties now, but a snowfall still brings a big happy smile to my face! Great to be out in the hills walking with a couple of collie dogs for company.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Dam, have I missed the snow again! That's the drawback of wintering in Portugal. But someone has to do it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We got a good covering last night, so we went out for a drive around Otley, out to Harrogate and on towards Blubberhouses, would have gone to Skipton but some oiks closed the road


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I always thought that a Yard had a concrete base, or a solid brick one. Or is that only down south for us softies.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had that magical covering of snow

The hound from hell came back from his walk covered in snow

So there we go

The seasons still have that magical edge 

Aldra


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

So ? Have I missed something it's winter what's the deal?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep you've done missed the fact 

That we have seasons

And they are magical

And snow can be a pain

But then again it can be a soft covering that transforms your landscape

Just now and again
Aldra


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesn't transform anything here it's just a pain in the proverbial


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I love snow. We have great snow here in Bavaria, tipping it down . Andechs brewery is beautiful co ered in white stuff.
But now we need to cross the alps...


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

cabby said:


> I always thought that a Yard had a concrete base, or a solid brick one. Or is that only down south for us softies.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


Nah, we ave proper muck yards up ere tha nows....:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And where's there's muck

There's money

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Snow hides our crappy garden.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A bit of snow or you southern softies at last, about time.


Up here in Teesdale we get plenty of the white stuff.


Its lovely when you can sit by the fire looking out at it.


Having to go to work and getting stuck is another matter.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shush Paul 

You battle your way

I'll put another log on the fire

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hopefully not another battle in the morning Sandra.


Count your blessings though I say, the battle is not in the same league a your Albert's.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He's fine Coppo

We both are

The melononoma is becoming part of us

Not sure what it wants for tea though

You take care my love when driving

And love to Caroline 
Sandra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We got a good covering last night, so we went out for a drive around Otley, out to Harrogate and on towards Blubberhouses, would have gone to Skipton but some oiks closed the road


There was about 2" at Skipton but road to Ilkley was all clear at about 11am - we drove down to Blue Barn at Pool, then on to the Bradford Industrial Museum without any problems at all.

Topped it off with excellent F&C at Murgatroyds.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You at Skipton stanner 

The fish and chips are really good there

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Dam, have I missed the snow again! That's the drawback of wintering in Portugal. But someone has to do it.


It aint that warm in The Algarve Spacerunner.
Only 16c. today and gray skies. Would not be surprised to see snow on the hills.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on Ray

Youve got snow or you haven't

I guess you haven't 

Loser

Sandra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

aldra said:


> You at Skipton stanner
> 
> The fish and chips are really good there
> 
> Sandra


Was for 2 nights but didn't have F&C there - went to Murgatroyds near LBA.

In Hull now.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Did the usual Sunday walk along the Rochdale canal this morning.

New snow is always lovely here, and after the recent floods its certainly better to fall as snow, rather than rain.

I'll be happy if it's cleared up tomorrow though. :smile2:


Chris


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

aldra said:


> Yep you've done missed the fact
> 
> That we have seasons
> 
> ...


Made me smile again Sandra..

I thank you. :wink2:

Al' ....


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We got a good covering last night, so we went out for a drive around Otley, out to Harrogate and on towards Blubberhouses, would have gone to Skipton but some oiks closed the road


Not up Penny Pot Lane by any chance??

Cheers

Dave (ex AAC Apprentice - 1965)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Not up Penny Pot Lane by any chance??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave (ex AAC Apprentice - 1965)


No, never been on that road, is it nice, we stuck to the A59 until we got to the road closed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Come on Ray
> Youve got snow or you haven't
> I guess you haven't Loser Sandra


Ha ha Sandra.
All my memories of snow are a few hours of pretty and then weeks of filth. Plus it's cold.!!
Unless you believe Hollywood of course.

Ray.
xx


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

raynipper said:


> It aint that warm in The Algarve Spacerunner.
> Only 16c. today and gray skies. Would not be surprised to see snow on the hills.
> 
> Ray.


Warm enough for me. We're a bit inland in a sheltered valley which keeps the wind off.
At home the temperature is less than half of what it is here. That'll do me. :laugh:


----------

